# Casio Dw-290 200M



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I was given this a couple of days ago by one of the porters here at work!

Iâ€™ve had a couple of G-Shocks in the past but never kept them for long having found them a bit on the bulky/large side + digitals arenâ€™t really my thing (though I do have a another Casio digital which I bought for a tenner & like a lot). I have to say that I like this one too â€" itâ€™s quite a big watch (46mm across at it widest point x 12/13mm thick) but itâ€™s very comfortable to wear & I think the sci-fi stylingâ€™s fantastic :thumbup: Functions are limited to it having the time (!), date, an alarm, countdown timer & stopwatch, thereâ€™s a backlight too (obvious I suppose). There are no fancy (& pointless to me) compasses, barometers, altimeters or high tide functions etc. Also another nice point is that the time is displayed in whichever mode youâ€™re in. It has a one piece resin case (with removable stainless steel back) so isnâ€™t classed as a G-Shock but it seems well made & feels as if it should survive a good few knocks.

Not the most glamorous of watches but I like it & I can see me wearing it a lot


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

pauluspaolo said:


> I was given this a couple of days ago by one of the porters here at work!
> 
> Iâ€™ve had a couple of G-Shocks in the past but never kept them for long having found them a bit on the bulky/large side + digitals arenâ€™t really my thing (though I do have a another Casio digital which I bought for a tenner & like a lot). I have to say that I like this one too â€" itâ€™s quite a big watch (46mm across at it widest point x 12/13mm thick) but itâ€™s very comfortable to wear & I think the sci-fi stylingâ€™s fantastic
> 
> ...


nice one Paul.waiting for the FLIP.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

very nice paul ,i think thats more than enough functions, the only one i like on 2 of my G's is the data function as if i lost my mobile i would never remember some important mobile numbers 

paul


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks good mate, especially for a freebie! :thumbsup:

I've got various G-Shocks plus a few other "normal" Casio watches, and I can honestly say I only ever use the time function and the backlight...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Must admit that I'm liking it very much - not sure that I'm going to replace all my analoge watches with digitals anytime soon though!!

My dad gave me his Panasonic Lumix FZ50 last night (as he's just bought himself an FZ100 with 24x zoom) which I'm still getting to grips with so here's another pic


----------

